# Causes of leash reactive



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Can leash reactive be caused by lack of socialization, humanization, and traumatizing? Been dealing with a lot off ash reactive dogs also wondering how to stop leash reactive dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lobobear44 said:


> Can leash reactive be caused by lack of socialization, humanization, and traumatizing?


Yes.

http://www.peninsulahumanesociety.org/resource/pdf/dog/LeashReactivity.pdf

Choice Training – Working with a Leash Reactive Dog | Victoria Stilwell Positively

On-Leash Aggression, Leash Reactivity, Dog Aggression


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There can be many causes of leash reactivity. Some dogs are fearful or anxious and want the other dog to go away, so they put on an aggressive display that's usually just a lot of noise. If challenged, these dogs would typically run, not engage with the other dog - flight vs fight, because they are not _actually _aggressive, it's just for show. 

But friendly, social dogs can be reactive on leash too, for entirely different reasons. When they want to go greet other dogs but are restrained by the leash, they can get frustrated, and react. 

Knowing the source of the reactivity can be useful because the training methods might be different. While distance from the other dog is rewarding for the fearful dog, it would be the opposite for the social dog, and vice versa.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Yup, all of those reasons. There are a ton of articles out there on leash reactivity by Sophia Yin, Patricia McConnell, and others.

The best way to handle it if you can afford it is to work with an experienced trainer. Try to avoid putting a dog in an emotional box before you have worked with them extensively. Avoid thinking things like "This dog is fearful," "this dog is dominant," or "this MUST have been caused by past trauma." You just can't know 100% sometimes and it is more important to move forward with training than to psychoanalyze.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a moment if that today, Tyson is good with off leash meets but he needs some work with on leash meets, anyways i was walking back from pet v and a very happy big fluffy mix pup jumped out at us, i told tyson to sit but he freaking out growling, i know the big fluff ball ment zero harm because he has jumped me and my bc before and he just loves other dogs. I put my hand up to stop fluffy from coming any closer and told my little guy to run to the house and get the big white guys owner. He came out and called the dog home and all was okay. Training class for tyson starts in feb and as for fluffy, i worry about him...he is always off leash and very close to a very busy highway..i would hate to see him hit


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Training class for tyson starts in feb and as for fluffy, i worry about him...he is always off leash and very close to a very busy highway..i would hate to see him hit


If you're close to a highway, PLEASE consider not letting him off leash. I take my dogs to off leash parks all the time so they can chase balls and swim, but I NEVER have them off leash near roads.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> If you're close to a highway, PLEASE consider not letting him off leash. I take my dogs to off leash parks all the time so they can chase balls and swim, but I NEVER have them off leash near roads.


I may of not been clear in my post, Tyson was on leash, the big fluffy white dog was not, his house is on the corner of a busy intersection and i was walking tyson by his house on the sidewalk when he jumped out to say hello.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> Yup, all of those reasons. There are a ton of articles out there on leash reactivity by Sophia Yin, Patricia McConnell, and others.
> 
> The best way to handle it if you can afford it is to work with an experienced trainer. Try to avoid putting a dog in an emotional box before you have worked with them extensively. Avoid thinking things like "This dog is fearful," "this dog is dominant," or "this MUST have been caused by past trauma." You just can't know 100% sometimes and it is more important to move forward with training than to psychoanalyze.
> 
> ...


@Kaimeju

I think I just learn something. Thanks!! I love learning move forward with training.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I had a moment if that today, Tyson is good with off leash meets but he needs some work with on leash meets, anyways i was walking back from pet v and a very happy big fluffy mix pup jumped out at us, i told tyson to sit but he freaking out growling, i know the big fluff ball ment zero harm because he has jumped me and my bc before and he just loves other dogs. I put my hand up to stop fluffy from coming any closer and told my little guy to run to the house and get the big white guys owner. He came out and called the dog home and all was okay. Training class for tyson starts in feb and as for fluffy, i worry about him...he is always off leash and very close to a very busy highway..i would hate to see him hit


@misslesleedavis1

"he is always off leash and very close to a very busy highway..i would hate to see him hit"- this worries me. Why not keep him on leash when he is near a busy highway?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lobobear44 said:


> @misslesleedavis1
> 
> "he is always off leash and very close to a very busy highway..i would hate to see him hit"- this worries me. Why not keep him on leash when he is near a busy highway?


Not her dog.


----------

